# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SmartSamBox تحديثات :  SmartSambox V0342 Added B5330, B5330B,B5330L , T999 Imei Repair | Read/Write EFS

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SmartSambox V0342 Added B5330, B5330B,B5330L , T999 Imei Repair | Read/Write EFS* *SmartSambox - Multi Flashing & unlocking Service tool for Samsung Phones.*         * What's New - Added Support*  *- Multi Flashing & unlocking** + GT-B5330  - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-B5330B  - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-B5330L - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS* *-Multi Flashing & unlocking + SGH-T999  - Added Imei Repair * * / Read/Write EFS
+ SGH-T999V -* *Added Imei Repair /* *Read/Write EFS*       *Smartsambox V0342 available in Support Area For download*    What is Multi Flashing/ Unlocking *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * **   *   Best Regards Smartsambox*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي عالمتابعة

----------

